# Social anxiety is ruining my grades



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Every. Single. Time. When there's a group project, I either:
a) Beg the teacher to do everything by myself
or
b) I'm forced in to a group and I end up doing nothing because I'm to sacred to ask what am I supposed to do

Even if I'm doing an oral exam, I still screw everything up because I'm standing in front of 30 other people and everything I studied and remembered is gone from my mind. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Your teacher makes you do oral exams in front of the whole class? I'm studying to be a teacher, and I've never heard of that. I don't think any of my education professors would ever recommend it either. Unless is was a public speaking class. That's the only exception I can think of. A lot of people without SA would screw up an exam that was in front of an entire class.

I've always struggled with group projects as well. They were the bane of my existence for years. Luckily once I got into college they mostly disappeared, although I have one now actually. I used to take terrible grades even though I knew I could do better by speaking up in the group just because I didn't want to speak up. My school was small though, so once people realized I was an honors student I started being forced into doing more because they expected me to. I think that helped my confidence. My advice personally would be just try to do one thing or so each group project. Like speak up once or volunteer to do one thing, and hopefully that will make you more confident.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

hmweasley said:


> Your teacher makes you do oral exams in front of the whole class? I'm studying to be a teacher, and I've never heard of that. I don't think any of my education professors would ever recommend it either. Unless is was a public speaking class. That's the only exception I can think of. A lot of people without SA would screw up an exam that was in front of an entire class.
> 
> I've always struggled with group projects as well. They were the bane of my existence for years. Luckily once I got into college they mostly disappeared, although I have one now actually. I used to take terrible grades even though I knew I could do better by speaking up in the group just because I didn't want to speak up. My school was small though, so once people realized I was an honors student I started being forced into doing more because they expected me to. I think that helped my confidence. My advice personally would be just try to do one thing or so each group project. Like speak up once or volunteer to do one thing, and hopefully that will make you more confident.


Yep, in my school, everybody has to go in front of the class for an oral exam, for every subject (Chemistry, History, Biology, Languages etc.) This is the first time I hear that not all schools do that. I thought every school did this :blank

I do try to speak up in a group but most of the times they do not listen. They always do it how they want to do it and leave me out of it, which results in the entire group getting a bad grade (grade is based on the activity of the entire group, not just one individual). Each and every of my suggestions they shoot down as stupid.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Trust me, I know the feels. I deal with severe anxiety (social and general) and moderate depression, and my grades suuuck. I have no motivation to do anything and when I do, I'm often too self concious to ask for help on my work. Group projects are horrible because I never get a role, and I always end up self concious and anxious.

Oral presentations are panic attack fuel for me, haha. When I present to the class, I turn into a quivering mess who loses the ability to speak properly, has a shaky body, and a face that could fry eggs.

I can't be bothered going into a big amount of detail. You can message me if you're curious though. I'll respond if I can be bothered.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oral exams in classes other than public speaking isn't unheard of..So have you thought about speaking with the school counselor or psychologist? They can probably speak with your teachers and make arrangements


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Glass-Shards said:


> Trust me, I know the feels. I deal with severe anxiety (social and general) and moderate depression, and my grades suuuck. I have no motivation to do anything and when I do, I'm often too self concious to ask for help on my work. Group projects are horrible because I never get a role, and I always end up self concious and anxious.
> 
> Oral presentations are panic attack fuel for me, haha. When I present to the class, I turn into a quivering mess who loses the ability to speak properly, has a shaky body, and a face that could fry eggs.
> 
> I can't be bothered going into a big amount of detail. You can message me if you're curious though. I'll respond if I can be bothered.


It's similar for me, too. I feel like I have cardiac arrest when I have to present in front of my class. I always try and aim to be the leader of the group so I can do everything by myself and others can just leech off of my success.



Amon said:


> Oral exams in classes other than public speaking isn't unheard of..So have you thought about speaking with the school counselor or psychologist? They can probably speak with your teachers and make arrangements


The psychologist we have at our school doesn't really care about their student's problems, and even if they did, they would never do something drastic for one panicky, depressed kid.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

SA made me abandon highschool years ago


----------



## oneisenough (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello, The SilentGamer.

Social Anxiety caused a great impact on my college grades from a few years back. I remember I was doing quite well in the midst of the first semester as a Freshman. As things became harder (due to the semester finals), I became overwhelmed. I, in fact too, had to participate in a group project. I withdrew from it entirely because I was too afraid to say anything.

It was on the basis of that where I started to withdraw participating in all my college courses, only because I was too afraid to talk to anyone (in addition with having migraines). Unfortunately that had caused me to be dismissed from college. I learned from my mistakes. The school system expects every student to experience group work and speak in front of others in order to form career skills. Even though I'm against it, I have to accept it in order to proceed my academic studies.

I returned to college this semester and I must say, even though I'm slightly shy most of the time, I am actually doing extensive work in group projects. I try not to let my anxiety get the best of me, I force myself to join the conversation so the group will get a good grade. Try forcing yourself. Even if you feel as though you slip-up, proceed. At least you're making an effort, better than withdrawing completely.


----------

